# How to protect small maltese from big dogs when walking?



## Bulina (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

My maltese is almost 4 months old. She is very small and weighs about 3.7 pounds. I started taking her on walks but I have noticed other dogs (I always see big breeds in my city) going crazy over my maltese puppy. They are leashed but what do I do if an off leash dog runs for my puppy or even a stray dog? Do I pick her up?

Please let me know of any situations you might have been in and how you responded. 


P.S There are a lot of stray dogs wandering in the place I live and I am scared some dog might catch me off guard and attack my maltese but I don't have other places to walk her that are close to my apartment.

xoxo, 
B


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I would most certainly pick her up as soon as there might be some danger in her getting hurt by one of the other Dogs. I would then also walk away as quickly as I could. Be on the lookout for those types of situations and be very aware of what is in that area.

Personally speaking, I would not walk my Dog/Puppy in that type of environment and would walk them in a safer place.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Bulina said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My maltese is almost 4 months old. She is very small and weighs about 3.7 pounds. I started taking her on walks but I have noticed other dogs (I always see big breeds in my city) going crazy over my maltese puppy. They are leashed but what do I do if an off leash dog runs for my puppy or even a stray dog? Do I pick her up?
> 
> ...


I experience the same fear as you do. I tend to walk my dog where there are little to no other dogs. If I see another dog off leash I pick my dog up and carry him. I once had a bad experience while out at an antique car meet at a local hamburger place. There seemed to be no dogs around, we were walking through looking at the old cars & Baby was on a leash and harness, out of nowhere came a guy with his big German Shepherd & it lunged at Baby & almost grabbed him. I yanked Baby out of the way very quickly and avoided what could have been deadly. One shake from that big dog and it all could have been over for my boy. 

After that experience I've become _even more_ hyperventilate about my dogs safety, _& I was very careful previously._ I found a good way to keep Baby safer is to put him in a dog stroller up off of the ground when I'm in a crowd of people & possibly dogs could be present. I feel safer with him in there because I can see him better & he is up higher & more difficult for anther dog to snatch, not to mention that he is attached to the inside by a tether. I have the no-zip kind of strollers, so I can quickly close the top down on it if I feel there is danger. 

Pet Gear makes two good ones that I have._'Pet Gear No-Zip Happy Trails' _I use it for going into stores here's the link:
Pet Gear Happy trails No-Zip Pet Stroller, Pink Diamond 
I also have _'Pet Gear NV No-Zip Stroller'_ I use for grass & long distances here's the link: 
Pet Gear NV Stroller for Pets |Pet Strollers at DrsFosterSmith.com 
If you get her used to a stroller early she will like it, but maybe wait until you have potty trained her so she doesn't go potty in it.

Because you have a lot of loose dogs roaming where you live and you feel she could be in danger, maybe it would be better not to walk your dog at all outside under those conditions & give her exercise inside instead. Could you maybe drive somewhere else where there are less dogs around to walk her? I'm usually more a fan of training a dog to do it's pottying outside, but If you feel your neighbor hood is dangerous for her, maybe you could pad train her to go potty inside the apartment so she won't have to go outside & be in danger from other dogs.

Some people carry 'pepper spray' with them in case a dog attacks them or their dog, I am looking into getting some myself. They also make front carriers which you wear to carry your dog in. I carried Baby in one when he was a puppy. I wouldn't use the legs out kind, its bad for a dogs spine & there is no padding on a dogs butt to cushion it {I know your dog is a female but if she were male, it's also bad for a 'male' dog because his boy area would rub against it irritating/injuring him} . This is the much safer 'legs in' one which I have. Here's the link
Outward Hound Blue PoochPouch Dog Front Carrier, Medium


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

yes I too try to ONLY walk in large open areas where I can see a good long distance. I too had a bad experience and had to quickly carry my shihtzu to my car while being jumped on and circled by 2 pitbulls who got away from the person who was walking them They were actually tied together. Now I even stay within 5 mins walking distance of my car if I am at a park.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I was told by trainers that you stand between them with your back to the other dog and walk away to a safe distance. If you pick your dog up, the dog can jump on you to get to yours--both of you can get hurt.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

*To hold or not to hold that is the question!*



kd1212 said:


> I was told by trainers that you stand between them with your back to the other dog and walk away to a safe distance. If you pick your dog up, the dog can jump on you to get to yours--both of you can get hurt.



I beleive your trainer could indeed be right, but regardless I do 'pick up my dog' when a seemingly threatening dog is around. I figure I can at least _kick_ another dog away If I'm holding Baby which Baby couldn't do for himself if he were on the ground his neck could be broken in an instant if a big dog got hold of him. I may be wrong for picking him up, but I just can't leave him on the ground like a vulnerable sitting duck. I hope nothing like that scenario ever happens because the last thing I would ever want to do is 'kick a dog' or be attacked by one..... 

I have to admit it is mostly Pit Bulls I'm afraid of because there are so many attacks, but any aggressive dog regardless of breed is capable of attack. & yes I have heard it said that it is not the Pit bull breed that is viscous it is the way they are raised which makes them vicious. Regardless of why they attack the statistic's show that they often do attack, so I tend to be cautious of them.

I plan to get *pepper spray* & always keep it in my hand for that type of situation. I really hate when people allow their aggressive or intrusive dogs off leash especially in populated areas, it's a very selfish & inconsiderate act of disregard toward other people & dogs, not to mention dangerous for their own dogs.


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

It would be good if you get a positive reinforcement trainer to guide you in what to do. Honestly is the best advice you can get to make sure your dog walks properly on the leash without developing fears from other dogs and you will learn how to act considering your area and your dogs personality. 

It is very important for a dog to go for walks, to develop their muscles and exercise their mind. A 4 months old Maltese doesn't need a long walk though, if you can squeeze a 15-20 min walk when you see there's less dogs or there's more people around, that would be great. 

If I see a big dog coming towards my dogs, I do change my ways ASAP and make sure the leash is short so my dog is by my side, short like they can't be more than a foot away from me. If I do feel worried or threatened by a dog they will get my energy and feel the same - you don't want that. And if a dog is off leash coming towards me and my dogs, there's no way I'll leave them on the floor, I'd pick them up and turn my back to the other dog. It has happened to me once and wasn't fun. 

Pepper sprays are dangerous, I've heard from my trainer about people spraying the dog and the spray getting all over their own dog.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Absolutely I would immediately pick up my dog*



LOVE_BABY said:


> I beleive your trainer could indeed be right, but regardless I do 'pick up my dog' when a seemingly threatening dog is around. I figure I can at least _kick_ another dog away If I'm holding Baby which Baby couldn't do for himself if he were on the ground his neck could be broken in an instant if a big dog got hold of him. I may be wrong for picking him up, but I just can't leave him on the ground like a vulnerable sitting duck. I hope nothing like that scenario ever happens because the last thing I would ever want to do is 'kick a dog' or be attacked by one.....
> 
> I have to admit it is mostly Pit Bulls I'm afraid of because there are so many attacks, but any aggressive dog regardless of breed is capable of attack. & yes I have heard it said that it is not the Pit bull breed that is viscous it is the way they are raised which makes them vicious. Regardless of why they attack the statistic's show that they often do attack, so I tend to be cautious of them.
> 
> I plan to get *pepper spray* & always keep it in my hand for that type of situation. I really hate when people allow their aggressive or intrusive dogs off leash especially in populated areas, it's a very selfish & inconsiderate act of disregard toward other people & dogs, not to mention dangerous for their own dogs.


Try to choose tiems when there are other people to help you if you have a problem.. Lots of dog people in this word who would probably atleast help you and your little one get off to a place where both of you feel safe.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I know about big dogs, roaming dogs & dog packs. I experienced all of this in Greece. It is not like in the US & one is pretty much on their own if there are issues. 
Be careful about picking up your dog for 2 reasons: 1. my vet explained that he has seen a number of people bleed out from getting bit when a small dog is picked up.
2. It instills fear in your dog because they sense your fear. 
I would not recommend pepper spray either---for the same reasons Beatriz did---I do have a stun gun but I don't use it in Vienna---only in Greece where it was a must.
A stroller is a good idea but a dog does need exercise. I think it might be advisable to paper train your pup & then make play dates in order to socialize your pup. :thumbsup:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

I have the pepper spray too. It's recommended by the trainer--It's by PetSafe and called Animal Deterrent Spray SprayShield--I bought it on Amazon. I was advised by the police to carry a stick, but that's something I don't want to do--this is after Tyler and I were attacked by an off leash dog.



LOVE_BABY said:


> I beleive your trainer could indeed be right, but regardless I do 'pick up my dog' when a seemingly threatening dog is around. I figure I can at least _kick_ another dog away If I'm holding Baby which Baby couldn't do for himself if he were on the ground his neck could be broken in an instant if a big dog got hold of him. I may be wrong for picking him up, but I just can't leave him on the ground like a vulnerable sitting duck. I hope nothing like that scenario ever happens because the last thing I would ever want to do is 'kick a dog' or be attacked by one.....
> 
> I have to admit it is mostly Pit Bulls I'm afraid of because there are so many attacks, but any aggressive dog regardless of breed is capable of attack. & yes I have heard it said that it is not the Pit bull breed that is viscous it is the way they are raised which makes them vicious. Regardless of why they attack the statistic's show that they often do attack, so I tend to be cautious of them.
> 
> I plan to get *pepper spray* & always keep it in my hand for that type of situation. I really hate when people allow their aggressive or intrusive dogs off leash especially in populated areas, it's a very selfish & inconsiderate act of disregard toward other people & dogs, not to mention dangerous for their own dogs.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

When Blaze and I take a walk, i always carry a walking stick my son made. We live in the boonies, so there could be other critters besides dogs, fox, deer, panther, bob cat; however, never have had an encounter with any of them. i just feel safer with this strong stick in case it is needed.
I do feel it is necessary to pick up the small dogs when a large dog is nearby.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Right or Wrong? 
I'm not sure...but I Always pick mine up the moment I see another dog off in the distance or as soon as I know there is one in the area.
I feel safer doing this because there is no way to know the temperament of a strange dog.
I just feel that if you wait for them to get in your personal space to see how they will interact it may go wrong and then it will be too late.
I will only let my dog on the ground around dogs that I know and then I am extra cautious and ready to pick her up if I get uncomfortable with the interaction.
I hope that you can find a solution and a better place to walk your fluff.
Good Luck


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

kd1212 said:


> I have the pepper spray too. It's recommended by the trainer--It's by PetSafe and called Animal Deterrent Spray SprayShield--I bought it on Amazon. I was advised by the police to carry a stick, but that's something I don't want to do--this is after Tyler and I were attacked by an off leash dog.


_Thanks for listing the name of this product_, I'm going to look into finding more out about this animal deterrent 'SprayShield' possibility, instead of regular pepper spray.


----------

